
The Nightmare Scenario: Trump Fires Comey, the One Man Who Would Stand Up to Him - miobrien
https://www.lawfareblog.com/nightmare-scenario-trump-fires-comey-one-man-who-would-stand-him
======
gamechangr
Something I can't quite get a handle on.

I have friends that I respect that are both Rep and Dem.

During the elections : Dems wanted Comey fired, Rep thought Comey = truth

After the elections : Dems think Comey = truth, Rep want him fired.

Anybody else notice this?

Yes - someone can say the "email scandal" is different than the "Russian
scandal"...but wouldn't it seems that he is either qualified to run the FBI or
he isn't?

~~~
panzer_wyrm
Never let facts stand in the way of party alliance...

~~~
Neliquat
The whole election in a nutshell.

